# 125" Single Pump Regal... Street Fame



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Top of scales at 120" single pump regal only at Street Fame


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

And no the mothafuckers not stuck


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Post a video...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Well would u look at that. Lol. A kickstand. 
Huh you crazy fukers win


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Well would u look at that. Lol. A kickstand.
> Huh you crazy fukers win[/QUOTES
> 
> SO CALLED KICKSTAND WAS BUILT TO HOLD CAR FROM FLIPPING BUT WE'LL STILL TAKE THAT WIN. IT AINT STUCK AND ITS WORKING


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Yes..Dam that thing is putting in some work!..Ok ok ok
Explain ur set-up, nothing in to much detail.. Can't tell all those dirty like secrets lol.. Pump brand, volts, amount of batteries... just a little insight. Lol.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT SHIT GUYS THE CARS FLYING:thumbsup:*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

352cutty86 said:


> Yes..Dam that thing is putting in some work!..Ok ok ok
> Explain ur set-up, nothing in to much detail.. Can't tell all those dirty like secrets lol.. Pump brand, volts, amount of batteries... just a little insight. Lol.


SINGLE LOWLIFE PISTON, 11 BATTERIES, AND CAR STILL HAS FULL INTERIOR


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Eddie-Money said:


> *GREAT SHIT GUYS THE CARS FLYING:thumbsup:*


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> SINGLE LOWLIFE PISTON, 11 BATTERIES, AND CAR STILL HAS FULL INTERIOR


Wow!! Ttmft 5 stars...!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

single piston and 11 batts?! well god damn mother fuckin shit! any setup pictures? u got a web site to check out products online?


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

GT~PLATING said:


> Top of scales at 120" single pump regal only at Street Fame


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

It's funny looking at the guys behind the car with there hands up like there really gona stop it from flipping if it goes lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Tell everyone the truth. That bar is to keep it from sticking not from flipping. If the back wheels didn't come off the ground it would stick everytime. I will give you props cause its the highest g body forsure.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Fuck the setup how much weights in that sucker ????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> Fuck the setup how much weights in that sucker ????


I'm gona guess 5500 lbs


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm gona guess 5500 lbs


I would think you are pretty damn close with that guess. Lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

GT~PLATING said:


>


Shits crazy Alex!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

yetti said:


> I would think you are pretty damn close with that guess. Lol


What's up Homeslice


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

GT~PLATING said:


> Top of scales at 120" single pump regal only at Street Fame



Damn looking good homie!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Fuck the setup how much weights in that sucker ????


Weight what weight lmfao


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

WAs crazy being there when it did it the first time ! I will post the video i have later on


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


> WAs crazy being there when it did it the first time ! I will post the video i have later on


What up pjay


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> Weight what weight lmfao


Lol...looks like you dudes win I'm not doing all that crazy shit.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

GT~PLATING said:


> What up pjay


Not much just here at work trying to head to the shop to finish up a few cars that i am taking back to Denver this weekend


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Lol...looks like you dudes win I'm not doing all that crazy shit.


:wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pjay said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow lol


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

The car is working homie, just never thought id see a wheelie bar on a lowrider lol


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

CAR IS QUITE AS WELL!!! BRAN-KNEWWWW!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> It's funny looking at the guys behind the car with there hands up like there really gona stop it from flipping if it goes lol


Pinky what's ur address?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Big Ups Alex....I don't think anyone in a G-body can get that high without being stuck.You setting trends.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Straight workin


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Big Ups Alex....I don't think anyone in a G-body can get that high without being stuck.You setting trends.


ROY YOU KNOW WHAT IT DO HOMIE. WE IN THIS SHIT FOR FUN WE GOT THIS MOTHAFUCKA SWANGING COMPLETE CAR RUNNING FULL INTERIOR AND SOUNDS. AFTER IT DID ITS THING IN THE HOP PIT IT SAT THERE PLAYING SOME TUNES FOR THAT HATERS I SHOULD OF A HAD A RING GIRL HANDING OUT TISSUE PAPER


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Lmao thats funny. You going to have to send some tissue for the peep on lil


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Pinky in the garage tryna rework the monte lol


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Alex, you shoulda started this thread with a pic of a skid of kleenex


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good shit Alex...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BIG STUART~GT said:


> Alex, you shoulda started this thread with a pic of a skid of kleenex


Stuart that's one the next one something else coming


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> Pinky in the garage tryna rework the monte lol


Hell no. U don't know me very well lol.I don't care enough to change mine. I can take a loss. If it ever happens lol
Haven't changed it since last time I was in Vegas ,still the same. 106 all day long and still haven't lost nosing up. But I do want to get beat just so I know that it can happen lol. .


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GT~PLATING said:


> Pinky what's ur address?



3750 stahlheber rd 
Hamilton Ohio 45013


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> 3750 stahlheber rd
> Hamilton Ohio 45013


Coo I'm a send u a complimentary shirt lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Cool. Large or xlarge please either one ,,I like gifts


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hell no. U don't know me very well lol.I don't care enough to change mine. I can take a loss. If it ever happens lol
> Haven't changed it since last time I was in Vegas ,still the same. 106 all day long and still haven't lost nosing up. But I do want to get beat just so I know that it can happen lol. .[/
> 
> Someone nose up and beat this man before his head floats away!....j/p pinky i been watchin u pit it down a long time!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

See u guys are worried about these dumb cars,,when were working on the perfect margarita,,which we believe mattdogg has done today lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes $130 later and im drunk as hell testing all the margaritas I have perfected the Cadillac margarita.lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good Alex.
What up pink and Matt.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's up buddy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up buddy


Doing good jus serving fools here in Hawaii. Lol. How bout u


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> ROY YOU KNOW WHAT IT DO HOMIE. WE IN THIS SHIT FOR FUN WE GOT THIS MOTHAFUCKA SWANGING COMPLETE CAR RUNNING FULL INTERIOR AND SOUNDS. AFTER IT DID ITS THING IN THE HOP PIT IT SAT THERE PLAYING SOME TUNES FOR THAT HATERS I SHOULD OF A HAD A RING GIRL HANDING OUT TISSUE PAPER


Lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, nice. Post more pics.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GET UR GLORY WHILE U CAN;;;CAUSE EVERYBODY TAKES A LOSS;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;REAL TALK...........


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Haters will be haters.....killed the game!!!! Big props street fame


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

LMAO real talk!!!


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

DAMMMITT..120+ .ill take a complimentary shirt too. :•)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


>


Damn sick video bro! Who them guys in the back with the bright green shirts?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT another record breaker in the works stay tuned


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> Damn sick video bro! Who them guys in the back with the bright green shirts?


Outsiders Hawaii


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Pjay said:


>


THANKS FOR THE VIDEO PJAY...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

ENJOY FUCKERS


----------



## coconut219 (Jan 18, 2013)

GT~PLATING said:


> View attachment 646620
> 
> 
> ENJOY FUCKERS


:fool2:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT .....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Cn you upload to youtube.com..? i cant view the recent video....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Pjay said:


>


*GOOD SHIT GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

GT~PLATING said:


> View attachment 646620
> 
> 
> ENJOY FUCKERS



:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice trick photography :roflmao:


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

GOT DAM THAT MUTHA FUCCA HIT HARD AS HELL GOOD JOB.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DUB562 said:


> GOT DAM THAT MUTHA FUCCA HIT HARD AS HELL GOOD JOB.


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Where's my shirt


----------



## epi530 (Jan 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Do ya gas hop it?? Lol hope not lol.nice hittn tho&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

The car looks good but the rear end and the kick stand doesn't look right.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:|


----------



## Jaimemendoza79 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pic of the set up please!!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

set up or weight????


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

NO SET UP PICS....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Outsiders Hawaii


*and ARIZONA and LAS VEGAS * *that regal is up there *:thumbsup:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

I wouldn't show the set up iether then everyone going to have a idea on the secret recepy lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i just wanna know if its single pump and how many batts...


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


GT~PLATING said:


> NO SET UP PICS....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> i just wanna know if its single pump and how many batts...


SINGLE PUMP 11 BATTERIES


----------

